

Show HN: Request for Startup – Share and discover startup ideas with Twitter - keesj
http://request.betalist.com

======
keesj
Request For Startup is a simple service built on top of Twitter and shows
tweets tagged with #RequestForStartup

Have a need for a product that doesn't exist yet? Share it on Twitter and add
hashtag #RequestForStartup. Retweets and favorites will count as upvotes.

Looking to build a product people actually want? Browse the most popular
requests. When your product ready, we'll notify the person requesting the
startup and everyone that upvoted.

Work in progress. Created it last night and figured I'd launch it early to
iterate based on feedback.

(I'm the founder of BetaList, hence the domain name.)

Thoughts/feedback?

